# New Original genuine Canon Lp-e12 battery for 9.99$? fake or not?



## lovenix93 (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi guys, surfing and searching for a supplementary battery for my Eos m, I have seen this on eBay : http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=151280730027&alt=web ,an original (according to what the seller said) canon battery for only 9.99$ shipping included. Have you tried to buy it? What do you think about? I'm interested to buy a new battery, any brand advice? Thank you and have a nice day


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm 99% sure it's fake. With free shipping, how much will be left for the seller?


----------



## Schruminator (Jun 18, 2014)

Please note that he is saying that it is an "Original Genuine Lithium Battery"... "Compatible with Canon". He's not claiming it is a legit Canon battery. He's saying that it is genuinely lithium and will work with Canon.

Sneaky, yes, but not exactly false. Anywho, I've purchased a knock off battery or two for my 7D and 5D over the years. My 7D battery stopped taking a charge after about a year, but my 5D battery I've had for about 2 years and it is still going strong. I get an error message from the camera warning me that it is not a legit Canon battery ("Communication is irregular"), but that's about it. It seems to perform just fine and I'll happily buy another knock off when this one bites the dust.

So, use your judgement on this one and decide if it's worth it for you as your mileage may vary.


----------



## DRR (Jun 18, 2014)

FWIW I've bought an Opteka battery for my EOS-M and it works as original - it is chipped, will work in OEM charger, etc. Those are $13 on Amazon (last I checked). I would trust that much more than a fake battery that is trying to pass itself off as a Canon battery, off ebay.

I've had it for about 6 months and it still works as normal.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 18, 2014)

There are always those who talk themselves into believing. That's why scammers thrive.

The third party battery situation has the airlines worried, its very difficult to build and test a li-on battery that is safe. Only two or three manufacturers can do it, and even then, they mess up the formula occasionally.
With the cheap third party brands, you can't even find out who made the cells, they might be rejects that were pulled out of a dump, or ones made with little or no quality control. 

In the end, its a matter of probability of failing by overheating, or just not have the life or capacity. QC costs money, proper manufacturing costs money, you do not get something for nothing, but you can get equivalent quality for less, but not $10.
At least stick to brands that have a real company behind them.


----------



## lovenix93 (Jun 18, 2014)

Thank all for the answers. I thiught it was a fake, and after your advices, surely now I will not buy it. im searching for branded compatible battery, like halcyon, patona, subtel, wasabi and similar brands. If you have a compatible battery and want to share your feedback, please let me know your review, so I can consider to buy the same you got. thanks


----------

